# WHITE CHRISTMAS



## NorthernWinos (Dec 18, 2006)

Is anyone going to have the traditional white Christmas this year???

We usually do...we did get about 6 inches of snow earlier, then we have been having above average temeratures...the remaining snow has turned into 'sn-irt', [snow mixed with dirt]...we have had strong winds that caused some blowing dirt....Then the rains came and has turned that into ice...

Cold this morning, lakes are freezing...that is a good thing for ice fishing..

Light snow predicted for late in the week...so might get a white Christmas up on the Northern Plains...


----------



## paubin (Dec 18, 2006)

It was supposed to snow last night for me but didn't. It sure is cold enough for it. I'm hopeing for some of the white stuff.


Pete


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2006)

We are supposed to get some white stuff on Friday. It would be nice.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Is anyone going to have the traditional white Christmas this year???
> 
> We usually do...we did get about 6 inches of snow earlier, then we have been having above average temeratures...the remaining snow has turned into 'sn-irt', [snow mixed with dirt]...we have had strong winds that caused some blowing dirt....Then the rains came and has turned that into ice...
> 
> ...






No snow here. Looks like a green Christmas-not even brown. The grass is actually still green on the lawn. The ground hasn't stayed frozen yet. It's even warmer than last winter so far. Going to be in the 30's and 40's this week after beeing in the 50's the last few days. I never even had a tracking snow during hunting season.


Looks like a helicopter year for Santa this year.


----------



## kutya (Dec 18, 2006)

Great picture appleman.... If the fat guy lands on my roof, I'm sure we will hear him this year...


----------



## winesnob (Dec 18, 2006)

No snow here in southern NH. The kids want it to snow so badly after watching all the Christmas specials. They want to make a snowman like Frosty and see it come to life.












After looking at the forecast, it looks like rain all day on Christmas Eve. Maybe it will turn colder and it will be snow (careful what I wish fore).


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 18, 2006)

I've had all the windows open in the house for the past several days - at night as well, except for the bedroom. I was out with shorts and a t-shirt this afternoon raking leaves. It's not the same as when I was growing up with Christmas in Connecticut... it's not the same feeling. But I'm not complaining cause it's beautiful outside.


----------



## Fly boy (Dec 18, 2006)

None here in eastern Maine. None forecasted. Temps in the 30-40 range. 



No skiiing or snowboarding, but no shoveling either.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 18, 2006)

Way too warm here!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 18, 2006)

Oops! Spoke too soon! Now the weatherman is calling for possible snow Christmas Day. That would be nice but I'm not betting the ranch on it!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Sang, we actually have dandellions growing in our yard of green grass.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 18, 2006)

Wade,

Wine material!!! Pick 'em and ferment 'em.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2006)

Not quite enough. Only a few but funny looking i mid December.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 18, 2006)

Count your blessings for the fine weather and flowers [of any kind] at this time of the year....Tho it makes you wonder what's really going on with the weather doesn't it????


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I doubt it lasts until Chrismas, but what a surprise this morning. We got a half inch of snow overnight they didn't predict. Problem is the highs until Christmas are supposed to be in the 40's after today(high 34). Makes me want to go out and start Christmas shopping.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, so who lives in the area that is supposed to have winter storm warnings today? Tell us so we can all be jealous of you.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 20, 2006)

We are having rain showers today, and expect snow in the morning, but not accumulating on the ground, should melt as it hits the ground.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2006)

I like snow but I also like my nice low oil consumption lately also. 6 to 1, 1/2 a dozen for the other!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2006)

Clear, sunny and bright...no snow in sight...on the cool side....clouds going to stay south...

On the bright side...the days will start getting longer now...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2006)

We may not get a white Christmas up here on the frozen plains, but we sure are blessed with some beautiful sunsets....and...tomorrow the days will startgetting longer....Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## kutya (Dec 22, 2006)

Northern: What a beautiful picture.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2006)

kutya said:


> Northern:  What a beautiful picture.



Thanks kutya...one good thing about living on the prairies is that you get to see the sun rise and set..that makes the days very special.

I have spent some time in the mountains and it was awesomely beautiful. Unless you were on top of the mountain you missed seeing the sunrises or sets...seemed the shadows came early and being a sun lover I missed that time of sunshine.

I also spend time on the coasts...it too was awsome..wheather on the Atlantic, Caribbean or on the Pacific coast it was beautiful...but being right on the water for several weeks got me a bit frustrated, I could look at the water but couldn't walk that way, only down the shores or backward...The sound of the waves were relaxing at first, but then I became agitated and it was time to go someplace else...

In the cities I was in awe for awhile, then felt trapped and lost...so I left after a few years of big city life....I did and didn't fit in.

I am content on the open fields and meadows, I can go anyway I want, can see far and get my bearings at any time of day....The winds can be relentless at times and bring changes with each passing....You have to adapt to what nature gives to you.

Guess I am just a country gal who loves nature and all it's beauty....Beit winter or summer I am content to watch a sunrise or sunset....and count another day...and now dream of a White Christmas.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 22, 2006)

Beautiful, NW as always,


Well here....we just came off a heat wave. It was close to 80 last week and very humid. I think it's going to be in the mid 50's Christmas eve and Christmas day. At least we won't have to have the AC on....that is a real Christmas let down when you have to have the AC.


All of you northeners, enjoy your snow. I envy you at this time of year.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, no white Christmas but were getting hit pretty good with sleet
and freezing rain. My hands are as clean as they'll ever be from
washing all the big stuff and the dish washer is on its 3rd run today.
But all the malai is over and its back to work tommorrow. Uggg!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2006)

We ended up with a surprise for Christmas again this year- two inches of the white stuff in the evening and overnight on Christmas-certainly not the most we ever got on Christmas, but at least I didn't have to plow before we could go anywhere.


----------



## masta (Dec 26, 2006)

I certainly don't wish for snow but some on Christmas would be nice.


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 26, 2006)

Appleman....Your lucky to get a little bit of snow...
Christmas Eve we had a few flakes in the air....
Getting sick of looking at the brown grass, when we did get snow we had some drifting, so even tho we get above freezing almost everyday we do have some snow where the drifts are, the flower beds are drifted up as well as where the grapes are, so some things are protected with thin layer of snow mulch.

Your vineyard looks awesome...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!</font>


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree ! (And a great drawing, NW!)


What a great winter picture for a label, of that vinyard in the snow(either NW's drawing or Appleman's picture!) And, HAPPY BIRTHDAY APPLEMAN!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I forgot to mention, we had a little rain and snow, but Florida had bad weather with tornadoes. Cindy's Mom and Dad live in Leesburg in FL and when we talked to them yesterday, they said the priest announced during service that there were tornado warnings in the area. They were spared at chruch and Mom and Dad were spared, but her sister-in-laws sister's house was badly damaged by one of the tornadoes nearby. One of them came within a few miles of Mom and Dad's place. It was a bad situation, but could have been much worse.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

That would be nice for an Ice Wine label!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 26, 2006)

I love that little picture too...when I first found it I thought it would make a good Ice Wine label for you guys who like sweet wine....Be sure to Post your labels....
This one is kind of cute too...but not as sweet and gentle as the little guy out in his snowy vineyard...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice too NW.


----------



## kutya (Dec 26, 2006)

NW, nice pictures.


----------

